# My new corner setup



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

Just received my Niche very impressed how quite is and coffee taste better already.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Love the under cabinet lighting!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats! Looks great


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

very nice, enjoy!


----------



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

Thank you all, this will not be possible without the forum and all the help from everyone sharing your experience. It is only a coffee but is nice to drink it when reading here


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

Well done, enjoy! What beans you're using atm with it?


----------



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

dennisepi said:


> Well done, enjoy! What beans you're using atm with it?


I atm use Chatswood Blend from Rave and have half bag Gaslight from BB. They are lovely. Thanks


----------



## k30lls (Sep 21, 2018)

kmkuk said:


> I atm use Chatswood Blend from Rave and have half bag Gaslight from BB. They are lovely. Thanks


Tried a few different single origins and blends from BB but settled on the Gaslight too...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Very nice setup! No upgraditis for the foreseeable future, what a corner!

Curious as to what's in the BB tin next to the Niche. Tamper packaging?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks, it is a lot of money to spend for a hobby but in my opinion better to do it only once, no upgratitis for now. I had Gaggia Classic and Mignon before and always something was lacking, wanted to upgrade looking at different HX machines and double boilers to do this perfect shot.. Now have no excuses for the equipment at least..

In the Bella Barista it is a vaqium box for my beans.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Really lovely and quality setup, enjoy


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

kmkuk said:


> View attachment 38536
> 
> 
> Just received my Niche very impressed how quite is and coffee taste better already.


And the taste just gets better and better, a nice set up enjoy it, update your profile it always helps if you ever have a query.

Jon.


----------

